# empreint de



## lillaspana

Hola:

Tengo que traducir la expresión _le visage empreint de cordialité. _mi diccionario bilingüe me dice que se traduciría por "impregnado de" sólo que no lo he encontrado en ninguna página web, así que no creo que sea ésta la traducción de "empreint de" en mi caso.
Creo que tampoco se puede decir l_a cara marcada por la cordialidad_, o _una cara que presentaba huellas de cordialidad_... estas dos formulaciones me parecen o pesadas o incorrectas... a pesar de que se entiendan (bueno, creo que se entienden...)

Gracias por la ayuda...

un beso


----------



## Marcelot

¡Hola lillaspana!

Te propongo: "un rostro que rebosaba cordialidad".
Otra opción: "un rostro que transmitía cordialidad".

(Comentario sobre tus ideas: "marcada" me suena negativo y "huellas de cordialidad" no me parece idiomático).

Ahora bien, si yo tuviese que traducirlo te diría: "un rostro que transmitía simpatía".
A mí tampoco me suenan muy idiomáticas mis dos primeras propuestas.
No sé hasta qué punto diríamos "cordialidad" para un rostro, pero esto es absolutamente subjetivo.

Cuando tengo que traducir algún diálogo, por ejemplo, me planteo: ¿qué diría un francés en este caso? (o un español, en el caso contrario).

Ojalá te ayude.


----------



## lillaspana

en este caso, es que no tengo ni una idea de lo que diría un español!!! por eso solicito ayuda... jajaja
muchas gracias por las propuestas


----------



## lillaspana

no sé si eso es más idiomático, pero lo he encontrado muchas veces en google : una cara que refleja ...

pero no sé si corresponde bien con el sentido francés...

muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Marcelot

Creo que sí, una cara que "refleja" y que "transmite" es bastante similar.

Antes te había sugerido "rostro" porque es menos corriente que "cara" (y acaso más bonito).

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

¿Qué opináis de: _un rostro penetrado de cordialidad_?
(también me gusta más rostro )

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chics

Hola.
Sí que podemos decir que un gesto, una mueca, una mirada, una sonrisa, etc. está impregnada (o también cargada, llena...) de cordialidad. Un rostro/cara por qué no, pero haría a la expresión, ya que nadie se muestra cordial perennemente. Para utilizar rostro/cara habría que recurrir a _transmite, refleja_... y al final también es la expresión ¿no?
No decimos penetrado de cordialidad. Hablamos de rostro impenetrable, por ejemplo, de ojos penetrantes... 
Oralmente, utilizamos cara, no rostro.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Aunque no venga exactamente a cuento (Martine va a regañarme) rostro y cara no son exactamente sinónimos.
* Rostro*, por su origen latino "rostrum"= pico de un ave, designa más particularmente la parte delantera de la *cara, *teniendo esta última palabra un sentido más amplio=_ le visage dans sa totalité_.
Un ejemplo:_ su rostro iba surgiendo de la oscuridad._
Y ahora un ejemplo en apoyo de la propuesta de Lillaspana y contraejemplo de lo que acabo de explicar sacado del Corpus de La RAE,; un extracto de la novela de Almudena Grandes, Las edades de Lulú
"Ahora le tenía delante. Su cara reflejaba la misma expresión de extrañeza que se había dibujado antes en los rostros de sus compañeros. Pablo me chillaba que volviera al coche que lo dejara ya."
Bonsoir à tous


----------



## bertasans

Buenas noches:

Una nueva consulta...también en el contexto del Egipto de los faraones.

"Sur ce monde emprunt de magie et de mystère"

No se como traducir *emprunt* en este contexto, porque sólo encuentro la traducción préstamo y no veo cómo encaja aquí.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Es el verbo: *"empreindre*".

Sería: impregnado de magia. Más sencillo: lleno de magia.


----------



## bertasans

Muchas gracias.Merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

bertasans said:


> Muchas gracias.Merci


 
Por lo tanto es : empreint de magie (habra que rectificar el título).


----------



## Adilfer

Bonjour,

pourriez vous m'aider à traduire cette phrase (surtout le mot empreint)

 "laisser le client empreint d’un sentiment d’excitation"se pude decir dejar el cliente *impregnado* con el sentimiento de exitacion?

por la ayuda.


----------



## doutes

más que sentimiento, quizá sensación. en un contexto coloquial yo diría "dejar al cliente todo emocionado". o entusiasmado. pero eso ya es traducción muy libre.
impregnado no me suena bien, la verdad.
quizá lo más adecuado sería "entusiasmar (completamente) al cliente".
eso sí, no pongas nada relacionado con el verbo excitar...


----------



## Adilfer

dejar el cliente entusiasmado" me parece muy bien. 

a mi tampoco me sonaba lo de impregnado... 

te agradezco tu gran ayuda.


----------



## doutes

de nada, para eso estamos aquí y otro día pediré yo ayuda al foro


----------



## GURB

Hola 
Yo diría si se trata de un traducción: dejar al cliente *presa de un sentimiento de excitación
*Si se trata de una adaptación ya es otro cantar.
Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Totalmente de acuerdo con GURB: la traducción tiene sus exigencias en cuanto a respetar el texto, saltárselas a la torera es la solución de facilidad, que desgraciadamente abunda demasiado ultimamente.

Otra cosa que me molesta, es ver como no se respeta ni siquiera las normas de ortografía más elementales, las mayúsculas existen y se han de respetar. No es digno de un traductor obviarlas, siendo como es, ante todo, un literato. Curioso...

Para volver a nuestra frase, utilizaría "embargado por un sentimiento..." (que no sensación, ojo, nada que ver).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Vialys

De acuerdo con Gurb y Paquita, las dos propuestas son buenas.
Comparto en un todo los conceptos vertidos por Paquita en cuanto a los deberes del traductor.


----------



## coralie80

Bonjour,

J'aimerais traduire "empreint de cette influence" pour parler du retour de la jupe courte dans les défilés...
Impregando de tal influencia...no me suena...

Merci


----------



## chlapec

¿Puedes escribir la frase entera?


----------



## coralie80

_"Véritable clin d’oeil aux années 80, il célèbre en beauté le retour de la féminité, à laquelle nul ne saurait se dérober._

_Empreint de cette influence, nous avons le grand plaisir de mettre à l’honneur :"_

Voilà! Merci


----------



## chlapec

Voilà ce que je propose:
"Marcado/impregnado por esta influencia..."


----------

